# webbrowser steuerelement in vb6



## BoG|DeMaster (5. Juli 2001)

Hiho
hab mal ne frage!
kennt jemand eine site oder irgendetwas wo ich eine ausführliche beschreibung zu den funktionen von dem webbrowser steuerelemt bekomm?
insbesondere würde mich interesieren wie ich an die indexdatei von einer site ran komm...geht zwar mit inet1.open(url) auch aber,ich benötige den code für das webbrowsersteuerelement
thx im vorraus

mfg


----------



## discoguide24.de (6. Juli 2001)

schau mal hier ! 

grüsse ciao


----------

